# First Carp Rig. Cabelas Pred Rod?



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Im looking for a dedicated Carp set-up. I have been using my Channel cat set ups, 7ft ugly stiks, Abu Garcia 5500's with clickers. For the reel I already have an Okuma Avenger Bait Feeder 40. I see Cabelas has sale on their European Predator rods, 2 piece, 11ft, 21/4Lb. Would the Cabelas rod be a good choice for my reel? If not I am open to suggestions. Thanks Fred


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Is the pred rod a carp specific rod? And how much are they?
Daiwa mad dragons are good/affordable carp rods. BPS sells them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Assuming Cabelas named that rod "Predator" and they gave it a 2.25tc rating, then I would say it's a pike rod. Again, that's assuming they are not just throwing around terminology just to make the rod sound euro-ish.

A lot of guys use those rods for carp. Personally, if I were to do it all over again I would go with a 9' stalker rod. Probably 2.75tc. I'm probably wrong, but I have not seen many places that require you to make a 100+ yard cast to catch carp. This isn't to say you can't catch carp that far away, but what's the point if you don't need to, so then what's the point of a 11-12' rod?

Check out bigcarptackle.com for a chub stalker rod or a fox stalker rod if you want to spend more.

And watch those Okumas. I watched a guy's rod get nailed hard enough that the main drag re-engaged and the rod and reel went straight into the lake. I've never seen that happen with any other brand baitrunner.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the lighting rods and love them.

https://www.resistancetackle.com/catalog.php?mode=publicview&ref=15


Tell him CarpRule sent you  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the rods, I looked briefly for the 9ft stalker but in my limited time before work didn't find one in the states, I will also look at Resistance Tackle, I will sure to mention you, Carprule.....

I will keep an eye on the bait feeder feature on my Okuma, I'm hoping to give a work out chasing channels this weekend.


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I own several of the Cabelas Predator rods in both 1.75TC and 2.75TC and they are OK , I guess good starter rods but truthfully for the price($60 now) I would recommend going to any of these USA carp shops and looking for a true carp rod made by a carp tackle manufacturer :
www.bigcarptackle.com
www.Carpkit.com
www.wackerbaits.com

The 9' stalkers that were mentioned is a good option if #1 your just fishing with a sinker and hook bait and not casting 2 oz. method feeders and method mix (which can weigh up to 10 oz. when cast out) or #2 your not looking to cast far as the shorter rod greatly reduces your ability to control fish away from snags , weeds , etc.

I own several pairs of the 9" stalker rods from Shimano , Chub and Fox and they range from 2.25TC to 3.00TC and they work great for what I bought them for , Winter fishing small spots with lighter leads and NO method feeders...matched with small baitrunners.

Now onto the reel , yea the Okuma Avenger is an affordable reel that has the baitrunner/baitfeeder feature...but to me , save up and buy a quality reel. A carp reel takes more abuse than a reel used for catfishing as the runs are faster and the fights are harder than any channel cat your going to catch. I owned the same reel as you , I bought it for my women to use....the baitrunner clicker breaks after lots of use, the instant anti-reverse fails and engages and disengages when ever it wants, she now uses a Shimano....to me they are a horrible version and the only Okuma I have ever used that has held up to MY abuse is the more expensive Epixor (EB15) , but for the money I will stick to Shimano and Daiwa.


----------

